# I have no friends.



## awilli37 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi. I'm a freshman girl in college. C/o 2021, just graduated from high school.

I never really had any friends in high school. The one time that I ever did have a best friend was in elementary school and it died off by the end of junior high.

I've always been very shy with a lot of social anxiety, it wasn't until about freshman year of high school where I was starting to become comfortable talking to others and by then everyone were in their own cliques. But even then, I'd see new students blend in so seamlessly with groups of friends.

I never had friends. I would never eat in the cafeteria because I didn't have any friends to eat with. I spent one semester eating in the cafeteria because I was "friends" with a girl I knew in a club I was in. I really didn't like the girl but it was a friend to sit with at lunch, so I sat with her anyway. I ended up hanging out at prom with her because her and her best friend had gotten into it and she had no one else to hang out with.

Throughout high school I was successfully able to mask the fact that I didn't have friends from my parents. All of the people I talked to were acquaintances. Never in high school had I been to one party, birthday dinner or get together, or been invited to a hang out. I don't think people disliked me. I could just never build a bond with others.

Well, it's freshman year again and I'm afraid all of this is going to happen all over again. Before coming to campus I've read every article out there and watched every video on "how to make people like you" or "how to make friends." Well, it's November and everyone has friends and I don't. I have two roommates now. One of them has a lot of people she knows from her high school. The other roommate was able to make really good friends with the roommate's high school friends. There's a group chat with my roommate and her hs friends and my other roommate. I'm not in it.

My roommates normally hang out or leave to go hang out with their group of friends without telling me for the most part. Sometimes I get invited out to go with them and for the most part I take every chance I get to make a bond with them and their friends. Don't get me wrong, my roommates and I have good conversation a lot of the time. This is why it's so confusing and frustrating for me to understand.

Despite my attempts to hang out with them, None of it works, and I just don't get it.

I try to be social, but I guess I'm an old soul or a boring creature. I don't know what I'm doing wrong but everyone is in their friend groups and I don't have any.

I'm defeated. I tried so hard to seem like such a good potential friend and it didn't work. It never works. Please help me. Please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## awilli37 (Nov 5, 2017)

Please, anyone help. I am so defeated. I don't know what to do and I just need to make friends. Please help me, please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Furor Teutonicus (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey, I'll try my best to give you some advice, maybe it will help. I found that I could never really make true friends in school, because their interests were so different from mine. It was so hard for me to find any common ground with them, which is why I could never form close bonds in the first place. My closest friend therefore did not come from school at all, but from the passion I pursue, which is motorcycling. I found it so much easier to talk and open up to someone who shares a similar passion. My point is, if you have an interest in anything, something, just find one person who shares that interest and maybe it will be easier for you to bond. It certainly did help me. Don't focus too much on having a lot of friends - it never helped me. Focus on getting one true friend first and you will already feel a lot more fulfilled


----------



## Owlbegood (Nov 6, 2017)

Same here I’m a guy with no friends 😐


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

What are some things you like do to? Hobbies, activities, passions, games, studies, exercise, or anything? 

Do what you enjoy the most and you might just find that someone at your school share some of the same interests or passions. It becomes easier to make bonds with people when you share something in common or have something you both like to talk about. Trying to make friends with people just for the sake of having a friend more often than not leads to a low quality friendship and they may just end up like any other acquaintance you had before. Those good quality friends are those that you can enjoy being around because they will like sharing something they enjoy with someone they know can relate to and understand their passion or interest.


----------



## Duplo (Oct 24, 2016)

I agree with everything NovaBubble has stated in the above post. 

I'll be your friend, feel free to PM me if you need to talk .


----------



## NOAHthePIANIST (Nov 11, 2017)

Same here. College was all hyped up for me, everyone telling me that everyone would want to be friends, we're all in the same boat, blah blah blah. I get to see everyone just move forwards in their life, find dates, groups of friends. I can talk to some people, mainly just by the piano, because my anxiety is lessened there, but really, I can't even go sit down by a random stranger and say hi. It really feels like no one wants to be my friend, and even though I look sad, or dead, no one cares. They glance, probably pity me, and keep going. 
Tell ya what, my facebook is Noah Bergerson (the one with the cat). Add me if you want. I'm always willing to talk to someone who wants to be a friend.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

maybe try to join some school clubs or something?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I know what you're going through. I went through the same stuff in High School, although I was more of a ghost. Absolutely no one talked to me. I'm now 22 in college and nothing has changed. I don't have any friends so I wouldn't mind being your friend. I'll send you a friend request. Feel free to PM me if you want to talk whenever.


----------



## Pepel (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey all, no friends here either. same old everyday. No one to talk to, or even chit Chat with. I feel like a social outcast. Never had a close friend or a group to hang out with. I'm just as lost as the rest of you, but happy to talk to anyone here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fightingtheblackdog (Nov 9, 2017)

Hey! Sorry to hear you're struggling. I'm in the same situation as you. I've been in university for 7 years and I still haven't made friends. Acquaintances, certainly, but no one I could call "buddy". Well, except for one girl I went to high school with, and with whom we reconnected in university, but that doesn't really count LOL. The good news is, we're still friends, and I guess 1 friend in 7 years is better than none XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

